# I think Kiwi is stocking because...



## summiebee

I cannot pull up the in stock page. Someone else go there and see if you can. This just sucks, I have been stalking her all morning and I really need to get in the shower. Hehe.. Shower, or new wool cover....shower or new wool cover.....

Heehee.


----------



## summiebee

Hyenas get away from the Kiwi Pie...you do not need another wool cover....

I do!

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## HelloKitty

I pulled up the page no problem... nothing stocked... dont' worry though... I'll keep trying









Kitty


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Hyenas get away from the Kiwi Pie...you do not need another wool cover....

I do!

LOLOLOLOLOL


:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## nurse131

Maria posted to the group that the stocking would probably be this afternoon. Darn, I have to bring DS to the doctors. I have to pick him up from school at 2 and the appt is at 3.

It's just as well though. I'm beyond broke and I do have a Kiwi coming from the TP. Of course this will probably make me want more!!!!

Good luck mamas!


----------



## HelloKitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nurse131*
Maria posted to the group that the stocking would probably be this afternoon.

Oh poo... I need to get the older ones from school this afternoon and my oldest has guitar practice. Hopefully by "afternoon" she means like 12:30!!!!!


----------



## jessicaSAR

I know! I have a dentist appt. at noon and probably won't be back before 1-1:30 eastern. I desperately NEED another cover. Willa is wearing her pink cashmere every night except when I wash it. If anyone is interested in stalking for me please please let me know. If she waits until 1:30 or later I can make it, but if it is before that......I need help!


----------



## KayleeZoo

Jessica, I'll try for ya- but I'm not a world-class stalker, lol! If I get lucky, what do you want me to try for?


----------



## ustasmom

Well, if it helps, I am looking for a particular cover in a medium to match a large that I have. If I do happen to get it, I will probably list my other matching set of Kiwi Pies for sale later today. Celery/turquoise tye dyed, in medium and large.


----------



## jessicaSAR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Jessica, I'll try for ya- but I'm not a world-class stalker, lol! If I get lucky, what do you want me to try for?

Thank you, thank you. We need a medium. I love all her covers so anything would be great. I can paypal you right away if you get anything. I will let you know when I get back.


----------



## jessicaSAR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Well, if it helps, I am looking for a particular cover in a medium to match a large that I have. If I do happen to get it, I will probably list my other matching set of Kiwi Pies for sale later today. Celery/turquoise tye dyed, in medium and large.

If I don't get anything I'll be looking for that medium!!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife

I'm also only looking for one specific thing... and only one, I won't be snatching up 5 covers or anything, lol.


----------



## KayleeZoo

Okay, I'll certainly give it a valiant effort.







Just in case I can choose, is there something specific you'd love more than the others?


----------



## mthomas

suuuuuure :LOL

i think it's just joannect who does that. i think her dh would have a coronary if she did that again tho, so we're prob safe. (maybe







)


----------



## mellybellyplus2

I will be here until 3 EST if someone else needs a designated stalker. LMK


----------



## Cutie Patootie

what happened to the instock page?








{{{chanting}}} KIWI PIE! KIWI PIE! KIWI PIE! :LOL


----------



## Jenb

I'm sure they are, I'm broke! :LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Okay, I'll certainly give it a valiant effort.







Just in case I can choose, is there something specific you'd love more than the others?

I love the dyed ones, any of the cashmere (but not pink since we already have that),wool broadcloth or organic would be tops on my list.


----------



## jessicaSAR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I'm also only looking for one specific thing... and only one, I won't be snatching up 5 covers or anything, lol.

I can't even figure out how to snatch up five covers. I have only been successful at stalking a couple of times and only with ONE item. I bow to the powers of you awesome hyenas!!!!!!


----------



## oceanbaby

Quote:

I will be here until 3 EST if someone else needs a designated stalker. LMK
I'd love any newborn/smalls!


----------



## jessicaSAR

I'm off to the dentist. Be back in about 2 hours. Hope you are all still here, but if not, good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Lauira

Does anyone know what time zone she is in?

Laura


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

This thread is annoying IMO. If you are not there to stalk then you are not there to stalk. You miss out, and that's too bad. People that put in the time and annoyance of stalking should reap the rewards. I am on the list, have been logging on all day, am delaying my breaks, will take a short lunch, etc., because I REALLY need some covers. This sucks. It really does. But, this is what I have to do to get what I want, so I will do it. So, it is uber annoying that people not putting in the effort are going to get some covers, maybe even ones that I am working on getting, because someone is going to go over to the site and grab a bunch for them. That's lame. Get them yourself for pete's sake, and if you do not want to stalk, then you do want them as bad as I do, so leave them be for stalkers like me! Just a vent.


----------



## Cutie Patootie




----------



## ustasmom

please let the WAHM know immediately. It costs her time to make out invoices only to have to re-do them. And putting items back in stock is time consuming as well.

Please be courteous to our hard-working WAHMs.


----------



## summiebee

I am back at my post. I have curlers in my hair sitting under a bonnet dryer on my desk. I am going for the Jessica Simpson hair look today... Haha.
I will not leave here until I score a Kiwi Medium today. That is that!


----------



## KayleeZoo

I feel lucky that I was able to snag 1 cover for us at the last stocking, and I know how horribly frusterating it is to stalk and plan and rearrange your schedule (I still don't have a RB size 2 Flag, no matter how hard I've tried







), and if I can help someone out who has an unavoidable appointment, has to work, etc. then it's something nice I can do for them. Heidi, I'd be happy to try and get something for you, too, if you're unable to stay logged on and refreshing this afternoon. I assume that you're at work and it's hard for you to stalk there. Just LMK if you want me to try.


----------



## mellybellyplus2

I cannot afford to stalk for myself, or I would be. At least this way I get to participate and someone who needs something may benefit. oceanbaby, I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## summiebee

I can say we honestly need a wool cover. They are not fitting over the chubby legs anymore. She has rolls on her rolls that are about SO cute it makes me squeeze my teeth.


----------



## summiebee

Oh I must add, this is my first official stalking. SO I am not mych competition!

A hyena in training. Do you offer a Hyene boot camp I can sign up for?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
This thread is annoying IMO. If you are not there to stalk then you are not there to stalk. You miss out, and that's too bad. People that put in the time and annoyance of stalking should reap the rewards. I am on the list, have been logging on all day, am delaying my breaks, will take a short lunch, etc., because I REALLY need some covers. This sucks. It really does. But, this is what I have to do to get what I want, so I will do it. So, it is uber annoying that people not putting in the effort are going to get some covers, maybe even ones that I am working on getting, because someone is going to go over to the site and grab a bunch for them. That's lame. Get them yourself for pete's sake, and if you do not want to stalk, then you do want them as bad as I do, so leave them be for stalkers like me! Just a vent.









Wow. That was kind of harsh.







Didn't we just go round and round this sort of thing the other day?


----------



## summiebee

Just for the record, I innocently started this post and will have no part in any rumble. hehe.







:nana:

Only teasing. Lighten up folks! Can't we all just get along????


----------



## leahdbc

oh NO!!!!!! I must have more wool but we too have a peds appt this afternoon.









I guess there is no chance a large will be left late today huh?

edited to say: wow, just saw the fuss. I won't be there today to grab my son a cover but its not worth hurting anyone's feelings. Gosh, I hope my above whining doesn't cause any upset.


----------



## Mommy&Will

All's Fair in Love and Diapering. : )


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

I missed the other thread.







Sorry, I was not trying to be mean or harsh-just venting. I admit that I should have just kept it to myself. To each their own, right? I am just such a terrible stalker, and I really really hate doing it. I am all frazzled out and stressed. This stalking stuff is not for me, LOL. I have no ill will for anyone that picks up anyone else anything, really. I was just venting out my stalking frustration.







I need valium on stalking days, j/k.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
This thread is annoying IMO. If you are not there to stalk then you are not there to stalk. You miss out, and that's too bad. People that put in the time and annoyance of stalking should reap the rewards. I am on the list, have been logging on all day, am delaying my breaks, will take a short lunch, etc., because I REALLY need some covers. This sucks. It really does. But, this is what I have to do to get what I want, so I will do it. So, it is uber annoying that people not putting in the effort are going to get some covers, maybe even ones that I am working on getting, because someone is going to go over to the site and grab a bunch for them. That's lame. Get them yourself for pete's sake, and if you do not want to stalk, then you do want them as bad as I do, so leave them be for stalkers like me! Just a vent.









Just for the record, I am stalking for a friend and I don't think there is a single thing wrong with that.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

time-anyone have any idea as to what time in the afternoon it will be?


----------



## summiebee

regardless of who is waiting and biting their nails someone is.
I swear when you all stalk it is like a wave of PMS falls upon you, you get those squinty evil eyes that twitch and breathe all heavily and ignore any type of natural disaster until the they are yours. It cracks me up. I do this over Louis Vuitton handbags though so I need to shut up.
I am hiding under a rock..just one Kiwi cover just ONE.

Please don't hit me anyone......turkeys...

I hope you know I just say all this in jest to lighten thew mood.


----------



## Mommy&Will

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
I missed the other thread.







Sorry, I was not trying to be mean or harsh-just venting. I admit that I should have just kept it to myself. To each their own, right? I am just such a terrible stalker, and I really really hate doing it. I am all frazzled out and stressed. This stalking stuff is not for me, LOL. I have no ill will for anyone that picks up anyone else anything, really. I was just venting out my stalking frustration.







I need valium on stalking days, j/k.


Heidi,
This is the first stalking I've attended in over 9 months for that very reason. I have to tell you - I stalked a very popular WAHM store once - got all caught up in the frenzy and bought 3 things. I ended up having to wait over 12 weeks for the diapers and when they came they didn't fit ds! And you know what else? They didn't change my life or anything! LOL!

I kind of learned my lesson on that one. I just can't stalk - its too stressful for me.

But that said, I was lucky enough to get an Oatmeal Cashmere wool cover from Maria before the hyenas found her and well, she's worth the stalking.

So here I am! And I'm really, really trying not to get myself worked up this time around. I've lucked out for now b/c ds just went down for a nap. If she stalks during his nap, I'm a lucky girl!

I'm just going to hang out with the hyenas and have a little fun today. : )
Good luck all.


----------



## MissSugarKane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
This thread is annoying IMO. If you are not there to stalk then you are not there to stalk. You miss out, and that's too bad. People that put in the time and annoyance of stalking should reap the rewards. I am on the list, have been logging on all day, am delaying my breaks, will take a short lunch, etc., because I REALLY need some covers. This sucks. It really does. But, this is what I have to do to get what I want, so I will do it. So, it is uber annoying that people not putting in the effort are going to get some covers, maybe even ones that I am working on getting, because someone is going to go over to the site and grab a bunch for them. That's lame. Get them yourself for pete's sake, and if you do not want to stalk, then you do want them as bad as I do, so leave them be for stalkers like me! Just a vent.

















Wow is all I can say.To bad I have to work or I would grab as many as I could and SHARE them with others.


----------



## mthomas

did anyone figure out what time zone she's in. Seems like I knew that at one point


----------



## Joannect

Maria's back east- so she's on EST







Nope, I can't grab a bunch like I did last time. DH would hurt me







But I could get just one! You can never have enough Kiwi Pie


----------



## mthomas

louis vitton? and where might this be mama?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
regardless of who is waiting and biting their nails someone is.
I swear when you all stalk it is like a wave of PMS falls upon you, you get those squinty evil eyes that twitch and breathe all heavily and ignore any type of natural disaster until the they are yours. It cracks me up. I do this over Louis Vuitton handbags though so I need to shut up.
I am hiding under a rock..just one Kiwi cover just ONE.

Please don't hit me anyone......turkeys...

I hope you know I just say all this in jest to lighten thew mood.


----------



## daisymommy

I NEED A DESIGNATED STALKER!!!

I have stuff to do today, But I really need one of these covers! Anyone want to shop for me and I'll Paypal you the money ASAP?!
I need a Large Oatmeal Cashmere cover, with 2 layers. Thats all thanks! Please email me if you will be hanging out and can grab me one.
daisygirl714 @msn.com (minus the space).

Please email me real quick right before you pay for it to see if I already got one. If there's no reply--then please BUY IT!


----------



## Mommy&Will

So while we wait, anyone want to share what Kiwi they have already?

I have the Oatmeal Cashmere.

I was wondering what the Organic Knitted wool is like.... can anyone compare that to the wool cashmere for me?


----------



## KayleeZoo

I've got the Oatmeal cashmere/merino and it's really nice! A bit thick, but works great. I had her do rainbow snaps and serging because I like a bit of color on my natural colored things


----------



## Cutie Patootie

okay, i've never been able to get a kiwi pie yet. does anyone know how the cart works...is it in there when you put it in there, or do you have to run to paypal with it, kwim?


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyHeadIsRed*
okay, i've never been able to get a kiwi pie yet. does anyone know how the cart works...is it in there when you put it in there, or do you have to run to paypal with it, kwim?









well, first of all, you need to go and get registered if you're not already. Put a wool ball or something in your cart to get all your vitals so you dont waste precious buying time filling out a form (if you havent already).


----------



## Cutie Patootie

there isn't anything to put into the cart. bummer!
well, i need a medium if anyone gets any extras.


----------



## Joannect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
I was wondering what the Organic Knitted wool is like.... can anyone compare that to the wool cashmere for me?

I was put off by it initially because it was sort of scratchy- definately not as soft as the rice or even the oatmeal cashmere. But now I







it! It's gotten softer with use and is super stretchy!

I have 2 double oatmeal cashmere, 1 blue crackle dyed virgin wool, 1 rice cashmere, 1 organic wool, and 1 oatmeal cashmere/merino.


----------



## Lisadeanne

Kiwi Pie rocks! We have a pink cashmere cover, a dip dye and a ducky applique. The applique cover is a large and a bit too big but I put it on Irelynn anyway. It is too cute!


----------



## HelloKitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
I missed the other thread.







Sorry, I was not trying to be mean or harsh-just venting. I admit that I should have just kept it to myself. To each their own, right? I am just such a terrible stalker, and I really really hate doing it. I am all frazzled out and stressed. This stalking stuff is not for me, LOL. I have no ill will for anyone that picks up anyone else anything, really. I was just venting out my stalking frustration.







I need valium on stalking days, j/k.

It's OK to vent hon. Stalking a stocking is very stressful!









I've never gotten a thing at a stocking but I pray this time will be different. I've been refreshing all day and if she stocks while I have to go out to get the boys this afternoon I'll be bummed. Oh well - some of us will get lucky and that's what matters!

Kitty


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HelloKitty*
It's OK to vent hon. Stalking a stocking is very stressful!









I've never gotten a thing at a stocking but I pray this time will be different. I've been refreshing all day and if she stocks while I have to go out to get the boys this afternoon I'll be bummed. Oh well - some of us will get lucky and that's what matters!

Kitty

hi kitty - that's ny mom's name. i love it - i wanted to name my dd after her and she wouldnt let me b/c she has hated always being called kittykat....didnt want her gd to have the same prob. it's still my fave.


----------



## HelloKitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
hi kitty - that's ny mom's name. i love it - i wanted to name my dd after her and she wouldnt let me b/c she has hated always being called kittykat....didnt want her gd to have the same prob. it's still my fave.

Thanx! It's not technically my birthname (which is Karen) but everyone calls me Kitty... I think it might have something to do with my long running Hello Kitty obsession. Maybe due to the fact that it's a nickname I like it when people call me Kitty Kat! Or say "Here Kitty, Kitty." LOL.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I dont have much money in the paypal unless she takes MO, so maybe Ill stalk just for fun as I am in need covers myself!







I love to see this stuff pop up, and know that there are like tons of people scrambling like crazy to get one, Hurry Hurry! LOL









Lindsay


----------



## Book Addict Jen

To register without products:
http://www.kiwipie.wahmweb.com/store...er.asp?Reg=Yes


----------



## jessicaSAR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
This thread is annoying IMO. If you are not there to stalk then you are not there to stalk. You miss out, and that's too bad. People that put in the time and annoyance of stalking should reap the rewards. I am on the list, have been logging on all day, am delaying my breaks, will take a short lunch, etc., because I REALLY need some covers. This sucks. It really does. But, this is what I have to do to get what I want, so I will do it. So, it is uber annoying that people not putting in the effort are going to get some covers, maybe even ones that I am working on getting, because someone is going to go over to the site and grab a bunch for them. That's lame. Get them yourself for pete's sake, and if you do not want to stalk, then you do want them as bad as I do, so leave them be for stalkers like me! Just a vent.










I too am on the list. I desperately need a cover. I only have one and am sorry if I have to take my child to the dentist. I am not asking anyone to purchase gratuitous amounts of fluff for me, just one measly cover so my child is not sleeping in the same one every night.

I am back by the way. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Wont let me check out cause theirs nothing in my cart, boohoo!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Wont let me check out cause theirs nothing in my cart, boohoo!

same here...i wonder if it still registers your user id and password...


----------



## Book Addict Jen

Trust me you are still registered!


----------



## Messy Nessie

okay, jen... that was really, really nice of you to do for us newbies!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ustasmom

Wow! 96 shoppers online. I think that must be a record. I wonder how many her cart can support.


----------



## HelloKitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messy Nessie*
okay, jen... that was really, really nice of you to do for us newbies!

THANK YOU!!!

Ditto that!!!!























Yeah Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Will the items be listed under her instock store or under the wool cover section you think?


----------



## mellybellyplus2

Lordy - 97 shoppers online! This is going to be a mad rush, I can see it now.


----------



## jessicaSAR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
Will the items be listed under her instock store or under the wool cover section you think?

They should be in the instock store, unless she has changed things.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh It still registers you even though you dont have anything in your cart, so if I grab something, I can just put in my username and password I chose?


----------



## oceanbaby

Quote:

People that put in the time and annoyance of stalking should reap the rewards.
I've bought things for other people, and am appreciative when someone does it for me. Like I said in the RB thread, this is what community means to me.

I came back to edit because the poster I quoted explained her frustrations and was just venting, and I totally understand what that is about.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Geez, if you don't wanna get nasty, then why post that? I said I was sorry and explained why I wrote that, etc.


----------



## Book Addict Jen

YW! I am not a hyena, so don't mind sharing. As my senior tile says, I am a lowley Meerkat. Hyena's eat Meerkats, LOL! "Meerkat, it's what's for dinner". I am not looking for & can't afford Hyenadom. So I will help who I can.


----------



## oceanbaby

I just went back and read the other threads, and was coming back here to edit.


----------



## mthomas

c'mon ladies... happy wool - happy wool - happy wool

i have no idea what exactly that means, but happy and wool go nicely together, no?


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mellybellyplus2*
Lordy - 97 shoppers online! This is going to be a mad rush, I can see it now.

Wow!

I think I shall gracefully bow out of this one so there will be one fewer person hitting the server -- I don't really need one (a rice cashmere would be nice, but I do have plenty of time before it's needed), so I'll just come back after the frenzy is all done and see what beautiful work Maria has produced!


----------



## jessicaSAR

Ok, I feel responsible for this. I should have asked privately, but I don't really know anyone that well. I am sorry. I know this is frustrating and with 90+ shoppers there is bound to be some disappointment. I wish everyone could get what they need....


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

It's not your fault!







She has something like 200 people on her group e-mail list-there would have been 97 or more today no matter what we did!


----------



## Mommy&Will

So how will the stocking work? Will items go up one by one, or is it like "wammy," everything pops up at once? Will her server go down while she stocks?


----------



## KayleeZoo

since there are now 100 people there, i cannot imagine her server *not* crashing


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
So how will the stocking work? Will items go up one by one, or is it like "wammy," everything pops up at once? Will her server go down while she stocks?

Hm ... I think last time, things went up one by one. Makes it a little difficult to decide what you want, since you have to kind of "guess" that something you want MORE isn't going to be stocked 5 minutes later.

And hopefully her server won't go down!

ETA: my 100th post! Small victories.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

yeah, BTDT hyenas-do tell. What will happen if the server goes out?


----------



## Lauira

Does anyone remember the last stocking being this busy?

Go Maria go! Good for you!









Laura


----------



## JohnnysGirl

I have a rice cashmere, a 2 layer oatmeal cashmere, and a green cashmere (my first, bought back in Nov when she opened!). I gave away a one layer jersey cover I had to a crunchy mama friend of mine here in Finland without any great fluff but who cloth diapers anyway.









You can see pics of my covers with their awesome embroidery in my 'topped with wool' hyperlink in my sig--I just love the sheep on my oatmeal cover and the bugs on my rice cover!


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I have a rice cashmere, a 2 layer oatmeal cashmere, and a green cashmere (my first, bought back in Nov when she opened!). I gave away a one layer jersey cover I had to a crunchy mama friend of mine here in Finland without any great fluff but who cloth diapers anyway.









You can see pics of my covers with their awesome embroidery in my 'topped with wool' hyperlink in my sig--I just love the sheep on my oatmeal cover and the bugs on my rice cover!

Gasp! So adorable!!! Did Maria do those?!!


----------



## Lauira

I am off to pick up my toddler from Monetessori - Good luck girls! I hope everyone gets what they want!
















Laura


----------



## fluffernutter

How the heck do you get into the instock area? It's not coming up for me at all. 'Page cannot be found'.


----------



## Lauira

Haven't left yet...









Try this link: http://www.kiwipie.com/store/WsDefau...mbs=No&Thumbs=

Laura


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemming*
Gasp! So adorable!!! Did Maria do those?!!

Maria used to do embroidery on her covers, but she doesn't do custom work that complicated and labor intensive anymore because it wasn't worth it for her. She's going to mostly instock altogether from now on, and she will (I think) occasionally put an embroidered/appliqued cover up in the store.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

WOW! 112 shopper online!


----------



## Book Addict Jen

The instock store is: http://www.kiwipie.wahmweb.com/store...t=Instockstore

The other link is to custom.


----------



## fluffernutter

So, that link is where they'll be? Thanks.


----------



## KayleeZoo

121 shoppers??!!! How many do FCB and RB get at once, anyone know?


----------



## HelloKitty

Wow 112 stalkers... err... I mean shoppers... and I have to leave in 1/2 an hour to get my older boys







: I've been stalking since 9 this morning, this is really going to bite if I don't even get a chance.

Stalking is soooooooooooooo stressful!

Kitty


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

124!


----------



## Lauira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
The instock store is: http://www.kiwipie.wahmweb.com/store...t=Instockstore

The other link is to custom.

Hmmm, last stocking the covers came up on the other page. At least, that is where I ordered from.







:

Okay, now I am REALLY leaving!







:


----------



## jessicaSAR

The pressure is totally gone. I no longer expect to get anything, so I am just enjoying it.


----------



## MamaTT

OMG 121 online! This is madness.


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
Hmmm, last stocking the covers came up on the other page. At least, that is where I ordered from.







:

Okay, now I am REALLY leaving!







:

The last stocking, she took a bunch of custom orders, then stocked the instock stuff. This time, she's only mentioned instock, so I'd think that's where they would show up.

... purposefully avoiding the actual site, so I'm just "stalking" this thread ...


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

129!


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Maria used to do embroidery on her covers, but she doesn't do custom work that complicated and labor intensive anymore because it wasn't worth it for her. She's going to mostly instock altogether from now on, and she will (I think) occasionally put an embroidered/appliqued cover up in the store.

Oh, bummer. They are really beautiful! I love embroidered and appliqued covers -- I think they're the best "sell" of CD'ing!


----------



## jessicaSAR

The funny thing is the kids are being soooo cooperative. Jesse is downstairs at a friends house eating popcorn and watching a movie, and Willa is just rolling around on the floor babababababa. This will likely last no more than 15 more minutes so this needs to get underway RIGHT NOW.


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemming*
Oh, bummer. They are really beautiful! I love embroidered and appliqued covers -- I think they're the best "sell" of CD'ing!

Thank you--I do think they are the best items in my whole stash!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Oh! The suspense! Will it crash? Will I get a cover? Has my whole day been spent in vain?!?!?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh Shoot, thanks for the link, I was checking out custom!


----------



## mthomas

there is NO way her cart is NOT going to crash. sorry, not trying to jinx us, but at this point I don't think jinx has anything to do with it.


----------



## Devine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
You can see pics of my covers with their awesome embroidery in my 'topped with wool' hyperlink in my sig--I just love the sheep on my oatmeal cover and the bugs on my rice cover!

I have looked at the links in your sig before and love love love the sheep cover too. You have a fantastic stash and a very cute baby!


----------



## jfrank411

Butterflymom: I just love your DDDDC! :LOL
*"It isn't rude....all's fair in love & hyenadom!"*


----------



## HRC121799

We have a 2 layer oatmeal cashmere that Braden sleeps in every night (when it's wet/drying, he sleeps in a Calicobaby windpro cover), a rice wool with cinnamon snaps & serging, a blue crackle dye (I'm thinking this is broadcloth...) and a light green w/ purple snaps cover that I got off ebay, the gal said it was the cashmere. It's a tad too small though. I need another oatmeal at some point, and really should sell the light green I have.


----------



## ChristyH

I'm not too worried about getting a cover. I know at some point, someone is going to have buyers remorse and I'll get my cover.







Good things come to those who wait...patiently. I hope! :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Tracy, thank you so much!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfrank411*
Butterflymom: I just love your DDDDC! :LOL
*"It isn't rude....all's fair in love & hyenadom!"*


I love it, too....that was something I said in the RB rant thread, in case you didn't know.


----------



## jessicaSAR

Going on the assumption that I will not get anything I am wondering what else is most like a kiwi pie. The reason this works so well for us at night is that it fits over a bulky hemp diaper without little parts of the diaper sticking out at the legs and waist. I use my lone FCB cover when the kp is being washed, but even it doesn't have quite the full coverage. I need another night cover. Any suggestions


----------



## JohnnysGirl

How about a soaker? If you want snaps, I just got a similar concept from Angel Wraps....side snap, blue cashmere. Email her for a custom.


----------



## jessicaSAR

I didn't know angelwraps had a sidesnap cover. I will definitely check that out - thanks. I usually don't go there because I don't want aplix.


----------



## JohnnysGirl

She can do any type of closure you want, if it's a custom order. She even has side snaps in her instock store now, I think, too, though (just not any wool covers).


----------



## HelloKitty

Bye ladies, I've wasted a full day stalking for nothing - need to take off.









Oh well - I wish everyone good luck, I hope you all get the covers you want and need!!!!


----------



## Messy Nessie

my dd is purposely sabatoging her cance at a kiwi pie! she decided to cut two teeth today and will not give me a break! everytime i go to check, she freaks out! LOL

thank god for the sling!!!!

and its good thing i have a laptop and wireless internet LOL


----------



## danzarooni

WOW!!! I am almost GLAD I don't have any paypal to try one LOL


----------



## ChristyH

Ack! I wonder if she will wait to stock at 4pm? Good thing DH is home today to help me with the kids.


----------



## Lauira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemming*
The last stocking, she took a bunch of custom orders, then stocked the instock stuff. This time, she's only mentioned instock, so I'd think that's where they would show up.

... purposefully avoiding the actual site, so I'm just "stalking" this thread ...










Yup, now I remember - you are right! I kind of figured that was her "standard" stocking, but I guess not. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Ack! I wonder if she will wait to stock at 4pm? Good thing DH is home today to help me with the kids.

















ditto!


----------



## cjr

Do you think maybe she's waiting to stock on purpose. Maybe she's just sitting back and laughing at us all thinking how crazy we are. LOL I would love to get one. I have been trying to buy a few off the tp, but I am always to late by a few moments. I don't have one, but I sure would like one.


----------



## kblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I have a rice cashmere, a 2 layer oatmeal cashmere, and a green cashmere (my first, bought back in Nov when she opened!). I gave away a one layer jersey cover I had to a crunchy mama friend of mine here in Finland without any great fluff but who cloth diapers anyway.









You can see pics of my covers with their awesome embroidery in my 'topped with wool' hyperlink in my sig--I just love the sheep on my oatmeal cover and the bugs on my rice cover!

Gorgeous!!!! The bugs are too cute!!


----------



## kimberlylibby

132 shoppers??

I am really thinking about getting one of hers.... but I guess if it isn't meant to be I won't succeed









I'm just in awe of all the stalkers!

Kimberly (stalking virgin)


----------



## 4under6

Are we talking 4 cst, or eastern time?


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Gorgeous!!!! The bugs are too cute!!









Thanks!







we love love love it, too! I just about cried when I first beheld those WIOs (the oatmeal and the rice have snap in organic velour and organic fleece contour diapers).... SO gorgeous and well made and snuggly soft!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

eastern


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr*
Do you think maybe she's waiting to stock on purpose. Maybe she's just sitting back and laughing at us all thinking how crazy we are. LOL I would love to get one. I have been trying to buy a few off the tp, but I am always to late by a few moments. I don't have one, but I sure would like one.

LMAO









Im thinking the same thing! Shes laughing at us all, lol.


----------



## kimberlylibby

Oh MY, my heart is pounding out of my chest. I don't know how you guys do this on a regular basis! My blood pressure would be OOC!


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
LMAO









Im thinking the same thing! Shes laughing at us all, lol.

She's wayyyy too sweet to even pull a prank on us!







She is such an awesome person, sweet WAHM, loving mommy, I could go on and on because I like her so much!!!!









(p.s. I know you guys are just kidding around, but I wanted to gush about Maria so I took the opportunity)


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I don't know how much more I can take. :LOL


----------



## cjr

I don't think she's pulling a prank, but I wonder if she realizes how much we are all being tortured?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh No, I was totally kidding, lol...Im sure she is just a sweetie! Although if I was her, Id be laughing too!

Hmm...Some of you said she was stocking at 4pm, well, its 4:02 EST, Im anxious! LOL Getting antsy!


----------



## mommy2noah

Ugh!! The suspense is killing me!! Stock already so we can all get back to living our lives!!!


----------



## Mommy&Will

Yawn. I'm getting tired. I've been running around doing laundry, playing with ds and refreshing all day.... I'm worn out. Maybe this will get some labor going for me though. : )


----------



## jfrank411

: I might fall asleep waiting. . . .


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I just told dh I was going to call it quits. He said, "hang on baby! It won't be long now, let me make you something to eat."







What's a mama to do?! Is there such a thing as hyena diaper codependancy? :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay

OMG How sweet of ur DH!


----------



## ChristyH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyHeadIsRed*
I just told dh I was going to call it quits. He said, "hang on baby! It won't be long now, let me make you something to eat."







What's a mama to do?! Is there such a thing as hyena diaper codependancy? :LOL


What a sweet DH!! Mine just bailed on me! Work called and there is a problem that only he can solve







I guess that's why they pay him the big bucks, but I'm dying here with the 3 kids!


----------



## cjr

How sweet. My dh just keeps giving me dirty looks cause he's not allowed near the computer. LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl

I'm just hanging out in bed, my eyes are starting to get ´burning feeling from feeling tired...it's 11pm here in Finland..... I don't even want to buy anything but I love being a p art of the experience here at MDC!


----------



## thundersweet

I may be the odd ball here but I sure wish when a wahm stocks her store she would just give out a time or general time frame. I think it would make it easier on all of us since we are all sitting here anyway. KWIM? Just instead of sitting here say 8 hours we could just all meet at the same time. lol Like maybe the morning of say "I will stock the store at 4pm or around 4pm" then we could all get on with our normal lives and stop letting our kids watch Max and Ruby and Dora and Blues Clues and...........lol


----------



## JohnnysGirl

OT: I guess Very Baby isn't stocking today, is it?


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I let him sleep in this morning and made him banana nut muffins. Yum! He is a good guy anyway though. He loves me!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

OMG, Alll I see is a Red X in the middle of the instock pg! Im dying here! And everytime the page takes a few xtra mins to load I think, Oh Yea Baby, This is it, than Nothing!


----------



## 4under6

This is getting ridiculous! Who has time for this?
I guess if you want the good stuff, ya gotta wait.


----------



## cjr

OK, Dh just got mad because I won't come out of the office. So, I have to clean it now (big dissaster from the girls crafts) to buy me more time. The things we do for our babies bottoms. LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Actually, I found that can get a lot of great stuff that even seems unattainable just by emailing the WAHM and being charming.


----------



## jfrank411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
then we could all get on with our normal lives and stop letting our kids watch Max and Ruby and Dora and Blues Clues and...........lol









:

"normal lives"??? :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Okay Kiwi Pie mama, if you are following along...we're dying here...were dying here...


----------



## jfrank411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Actually, I found that can get a lot of great stuff that even seems unattainable just by emailing the WAHM and being charming.









I've done that before. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. . . but either way it's nice to get to know the WAHM a little better and let her know how much you like her product.


----------



## thundersweet

Anybody heard from her today? Maybe she's still in the mountains with her family. OY!!


----------



## jessicaSAR

I walked away for an hour and nothing happened?


----------



## Lauira

I am starting to think it may not happen today... Maybe she got tied up somehow? I am almost worried about her! Anyone talk to her today?

Laura


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I emailed her, but no response.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

ACK! It could be hours! Yet here I am refreshing the page every few seconds, how pathetic!


----------



## Lauira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyHeadIsRed*
I emailed her, but no response.









She probably has a pretty full inbox at this point!







: I am sure she is okay...

Laura


----------



## jessicaSAR

I can't even get on the instock page now???


----------



## thundersweet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyHeadIsRed*
I emailed her, but no response.









OH NOOOOOOO! Maybe she is not even home!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

I realy doubt that she will stock within the next few minutes-it is really late.







I wish I knew for sure so I could just get back to work!







I hate that I wasted a whole day!







I can't do this again tommorow! Oh stock stock stock!


----------



## KayleeZoo

I'm wondering if they got delayed on their camping trip?


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
I may be the odd ball here but I sure wish when a wahm stocks her store she would just give out a time or general time frame. I think it would make it easier on all of us since we are all sitting here anyway. KWIM? Just instead of sitting here say 8 hours we could just all meet at the same time. lol Like maybe the morning of say "I will stock the store at 4pm or around 4pm" then we could all get on with our normal lives and stop letting our kids watch Max and Ruby and Dora and Blues Clues and...........lol

I agree -- in this case, Maria actually did give a GENERAL time frame (afternoon). And I know things sometimes come up -- she was away for the weekend, so maybe she just didn't get back in time or is still preparing for the stocking?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh No, Ive wasted the whole day away!!!!!!!! PLEAASSSEEE!


----------



## Lauira

It's quite possible...

So what is the longest stalking thread ever? This one is getting pretty darn long! Did you see how many views it has?







:


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

HEY! I just noticed my title-that's funny!







Who did it?









Oh...and what is afternoon to someone is not to another maybe?


----------



## thundersweet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemming*
I agree -- in this case, Maria actually did give a GENERAL time frame (afternoon). And I know things sometimes come up -- she was away for the weekend, so maybe she just didn't get back in time or is still preparing for the stocking?

Yea, I got that e-mail but the afternoon is turning into an evening here in the EST zone. lol I totally understand things come up but I just wish we could get a little update. Dh will be home soon and expect something to eat. I guess we are having hotdogs and beans tonight.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

People are leaving, that cant be a good sign! 99 Shoppers Online

Or...It may be a very good sign if she stalks!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

So when is "afternoon" officially over? I am getting way tired and my eyes are starting to bug out.


----------



## MissSugarKane

I can not even get onto the site so maybe she can not get into it to stock.


----------



## Lauira

Oy...only 90 online now.







It is getting to be dinner prep time here on the east coast, so I am sure that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## thundersweet

Well my afternoon turns into the evening around 5pm. That when I start thinking its almost dinner time. Just in case anybody is wondering its 4:50 pm here in the EST zone.


----------



## Lauira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I can not even get onto the site so maybe she can not get into it to stock.

Really? I haven't had a problem... Hmmmm...


----------



## mthomas

poor butterfly mom - are you still awake?


----------



## jfrank411

DH and DS are snoozing on the couch right now. This would be the perfect moment for me if Kiwi Pie stocked.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh Boy! Im giving this till my boy wakes than I gotta shower! Which could be any minute or a few hrs!


----------



## MissSugarKane

well I am into the site now but it took 30 minutes to do so...


----------



## Cutie Patootie

just got a message from Maria, she is about to stock the store. 1 hour or less!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

PHEW! I was gonna die if I did all this stalking for nothing! Although 1 hr is sooooooooo long it seems, betterr than nothing!


----------



## jfrank411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
well I am into the site now but it took 30 minutes to do so...

30 minutes?







WOW! You have a lot of patience! I would have given up and shut off the computer by then.

Thank goodness for my cable modem


----------



## kimberlylibby

Wahoo, I can do it!

I am having a hard time being patient and I just started stalking an hour ago! I've left and made dinner (it's in the oven).... dyed up some prefolds... read books to Libby... I'm a BAD stalker


----------



## Messy Nessie

woohoo i got the email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i am a harmless hyenia... so i'm not sure that i will get anything







its a shame b/c i have a TON of paypal!!!!!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messy Nessie*
woohoo i got the email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i am a harmless hyenia... so i'm not sure that i will get anything







its a shame b/c i have a TON of paypal!!!!!

you say that now...you're hyena teeth will come in soon enuf


----------



## shalom

sooo... on the very slim chance that I get anything...

I have a newborn (about nine pounds) but want to get a lot of use out of the cover, so should I try to get a small or a medium?


----------



## mthomas

well if you want to get A LOT of use out of it, get a med, but if you want baby to be able to wear it any time in the next few months get a small. Med are a lot easier to come by on the TP, so I would say get a Small so you can enjoy it now.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

: I refreshed and cannot get back on the site.


----------



## Lauira

Ugh, the site is sooooo slow loading. This may be painful!


----------



## jessicaSAR

Willa started wearing a medium at about 4 months on the smallest setting. They are pretty generously sized so she could probaby still wear a small on the larger snaps.


----------



## kimberlylibby

Yeah no kidding.... this is reaaaallllly slow!!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ahhhhh...Now I cant get to the site period!


----------



## MissSugarKane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyHeadIsRed*







: I refreshed and cannot get back on the site.

Same here. With this many people on I honestly don't see this working.I think the site will crash so I am thinking of taking a nap.But first I have to decide on how confident I am in my prediction.


----------



## Full Heart

I think we killed the site. I can't get on either. I keep getting a script error.

Michelle


----------



## Mommy&Will

I expect another big baby - ds #1 was born 9 lbs 9 oz... but I am getting (I hope, I hope) a small. I want it for this summer - it will be nice to have it really fit well.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Yup. Server's about to crash. Cannot re-load. Stalling....


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please work!


----------



## oceanbaby

Does anyone besides MDC members buy these hyena diapers?


----------



## Messy Nessie

wahhhhh!!! i think i wasted my whole day









the site keeps giving me a script error, oh well.

i got my blupurl today, so i am happy







its a lovely sage green and oh so pretty!


----------



## Lauira

No more Kiwi.....


----------



## Full Heart

Well before I was an mdc member I bought these types of diapers. So I would say yes







. Of course its awful hard to buy them when the site won't come up.

Michelle


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Yeah. This is a lost cause now. Crashing. What can she do? I mean, if she says, "Okay, tommorow then," the same amount of people will log on!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Same here. With this many people on I honestly don't see this working.I think the site will crash so I am thinking of taking a nap.But first I have to decide on how confident I am in my prediction.

I'm thinking your nap would not hurt anything

Am I the only one that is simultanesously glad for the email she sent but also sad? B/c the #'s were starting to drop :LOL


----------



## Messy Nessie

i've been lurking for a few months now. i've been trying to get the hyena dipes, but no luck







so not everyone who goes to the site to buy posts.

do you think she'll send out a message telling all of us to get off her site so she can stock? LOL


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
Wahoo, I can do it!

I am having a hard time being patient and I just started stalking an hour ago! I've left and made dinner (it's in the oven).... dyed up some prefolds... read books to Libby... I'm a BAD stalker









You have accomplished an amazing amount in one hour of stalking!







So, you are going to brave a wool cover for Libby?


----------



## MissSugarKane

Nap time


----------



## fluffernutter

And it's over. Crashed.









I think she should try the lottery system or preview system that Mosiac Moon recently tried. That seems to have worked better. No crashed websites at least.


----------



## jessicaSAR

I closed my window. Somebody might as well get something, but this will never work with 130 people online.


----------



## thundersweet

I'm picturing a bunch of bees swarming.


----------



## kimberlylibby

I'm outtie..... I will just knit some soakers for my puddin'


----------



## mthomas

when the site crashes does that mean it crashes on her end too?


----------



## shalom

what should we do? I guess I should stop trying to refresh????


----------



## AugustLia23

I can get on but it's REALLY slow and the instock page is still blank. I suppose she's stocking as we speak. I hope I can get something. I've been hearing about these covers forever!.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

We killed it! Oh No!


----------



## Lauira

This is part of why I wish stockings weren't posted to the board in anticipation since only the people on her list that were truly planning on purchasing would be there right now. KWIM? I know I had planned to be there regardless, but I am sure there are a lot of people there because of the all day hype. I can't say that I blame them - it is really easy to get sucked in!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Ugh............................................... ....................


----------



## Messy Nessie

i got in but everything was sold









how in the world did anyone get thru?

eta: i got in on the custom page


----------



## Lauira

Everybody off the site!







: She says she can't stock if we are crashing it!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messy Nessie*
i got in but everything was sold









how in the world did anyone get thru?

eta: i got in on the custom page

I think that was stuff from before.


----------



## kimberlylibby

Nessie: That's old stuff in teh custom area.... sorry, she hasn't gotten it stocked yet


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Are you at the right page! Look for the link on pg 4 or 5 of this thread, you were prolly looking at the custom stuff! Oh Wait, drrr..Lemme just link you!

http://www.kiwipie.wahmweb.com/store...t=Instockstore


----------



## summiebee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
louis vitton? and where might this be mama?


Louis Vuitton....
sigh.....love items....
They are my overpriced handbags, shoes and scarves I buy. Or rather hubbie buys for me.


----------



## thundersweet

Yea everybody off!!!!


----------



## ChristyH

I give up! If I'm ever going to have a Kiwi Pie it's going to be when some nice mama PM's me because they don't want theirs anymore. hint, hint


----------



## Just*Lindsay

phew its loading now! We didnt kill it!


----------



## fluffernutter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
This is part of why I wish stockings weren't posted to the board in anticipation since only the people on her list that were truly planning on purchasing would be there right now. KWIM? I know I had planned to be there regardless, but I am sure there are a lot of people there because of the all day hype. I can't say that I blame them - it is really easy to get sucked in!

Considering there are 223 people on the list, I'm not so sure the problem would be avoided by not posting about it. I guess there'd be a few people who wouldn't hear about it, but I don't if it would make that much of a difference, kwim?


----------



## Messy Nessie

okay, i'm off!

the funny thing is- i checked before closing and the number keeps climbing instead of falling!

good to know it was probably from before- i simply did not understand how anyone could get in to buy anything!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

156 shoppers online! Mamas, shes goin' down again! :LOL


----------



## fluffernutter

Okay, there 150 people on now. I thought people were supposed to be _leaving_. LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh When Oh When Will it be, Oh when oh when will she stock!


----------



## summiebee

I take it she never stocked while I was gone? I am so glad she is doing So well! She is a super nice Mamma. I think I am going to back out of the rush before someone gets hurt and buy those loveybums. Even though I lust a medium jersey wool and a cashmere nighttime one for her.


----------



## greenluv

Did you all get the message that she can't stock because there are too many people online???


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Mari just e-mailed the group-she said that the software is not allowing her to add the products cause there are too many people online. Who's gonna log off for a minute or two for her? I am.


----------



## ChristyH

Ok, when can we get back on! Maybe there is a chance for me yet!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReesesMomma*
Okay, there 150 people on now. I thought people were supposed to be _leaving_. LOL

Hey! How do you know that! :







:


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summiebee*
Louis Vuitton....
sigh.....love items....
They are my overpriced handbags, shoes and scarves I buy. Or rather hubbie buys for me.

\

yes yes - i know what LV is - lol. I just thought you might know of an outlet since we were talking abt stocking/stalking in relation to swarming a site.


----------



## jessicaSAR

I logged off when it first went down, and cannot get back on so I am going to stay off for a while. Got to get some dinner going anyway.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ok, I am gone! When can I go back though? This is killing me!


----------



## fluffernutter

Don't you people need to go make dinner or something? :LOL


----------



## ChristyH

Dh is took the kids to go get dinner for me! Yeah!


----------



## fluffernutter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyHeadIsRed*
Hey! How do you know that! :







:


Oh, oops.









:LOL

I'm gone now though. Really.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReesesMomma*
Don't you people need to go make dinner or something? :LOL

Nope, Its only 2:41 here and my babies still asleep!







HeHe


----------



## Messy Nessie

i'm off







so while we're waiting...

what are you lusting after?

i think i would like some cashmere and the jersey knit sound wonderful for nighttime!


----------



## shalom

well, I'm off too


----------



## shalom

I don't even know what all the choices are? Does anyone know what she will have instock?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Im lusting after whatever I can get my hand on!


----------



## intensity_too

Can I post?? I was never on. :LOL


----------



## mthomas

me too. when can we get on? better question...is anyone going to volunteer that info


----------



## Just*Lindsay

What info?


----------



## MiaPia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReesesMomma*
Don't you people need to go make dinner or something? :LOL

Nope! I made dinner this morning, so it's all ready to go!








I had a feeling the stocking would run into dinner prep time, so I took care of it early!


----------



## AugustLia23

YAYAYAYAYAYAY. I got one. I got a small rice cashmere. I can't believe it. I'm shaking right now from all the excitement!!!!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
What info?

lol - the 1st Q I asked, "when can we get back on"


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

When I left, there were 150, and that was after I posted the message here, which someone posted before me, so I am guessing there are some that are too afraid to leave, LOL, so maybe this won't happen tonight. I want some daytime wool.


----------



## mthomas

WHAT???? I still can't get in - I get an error page!


----------



## shalom

I cant get on at all!!!! anyone want to get my sweet baby boy a small????


----------



## Just*Lindsay

What howd u get one? Is she loadin it in a diff spot, the instock is still empty!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

How'd you get one? teh site is not up- i just rsuhed back to find nada.


----------



## mthomas

okay - i'm going to be ticked off if I got off the site so she could stock and others can stay on and score.


----------



## AugustLia23

I went to the wool covers section and there's a new link, small wool cover and I checked that out and there were some listed and I saw that there was one available, so I snatched it up.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I think shes loading them in the other section!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is stocking on the covers page! Congrats by the way-some smalls left ladies.


----------



## MiaPia

OK, y'all are going to lose a fierce competitor in about 8 minutes. I told myself I wouldn't sit here past 5! I have things to do!


----------



## mthomas

WTH...i cna't even open up the site


----------



## jfrank411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalom*
I cant get on at all!!!! anyone want to get my sweet baby boy a small????

There is a small Light weight periwinkle cashmere for $26 - Do you want me to buy it for you?


----------



## AugustLia23

Well, now I'm out. The site isn't loading anymore.


----------



## mommy2noah

Crashed again!! UGH!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Oh No! I am not getting on-under construction-anyone else?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh Boy, the site is completely down now! i wonder if she put it down, to stock! Bad Us!


----------



## thundersweet

h please get me the small periwinkle!!!!!


----------



## ChristyH

I give up!!!!!! I had the periwinkle small cashmere in my basket and it won't let me go any further. I can't handle this anymore. I want that cover but if the computer won't let me go forward then there is nothing I can do.







Whoever gets them, please enjoy it for me! And if for some reason you don't want it let me know and I will gladly take it.


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfrank411*
There is a small Light weight periwinkle cashmere for $26 - Do you want me to buy it for you?

if there's a med, snag itfor me...funded PP...I cant even get in...I am sooooo ticked right now,


----------



## ChristyH

Would anyone get me a small periwinkle or GN cover! Please!!!


----------



## AugustLia23

back on


----------



## mommy2noah

Back in with only 76 shoppers!?!?!?!? Did I miss it??


----------



## mommy2noah

Down again!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

i still cant get in.







I'm sick about it. well if someone snags me a medium i have paypal.


----------



## mthomas

HOW HOW HOW are ya'll getting in...i have cable modem...i don't understand, I'm going to cry... i heard something abt periwinkle....ohh sob sob


----------



## ChristyH

I'm so not cut out to be a hyena. My skin is just way too thin :LOL Plus I have the worst luck with getting anything good.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I have cable modem as well, and I'm in but can't get anywhere.


----------



## KayleeZoo

Ugh- this is ridiculous


----------



## SEEPAE

this is sad, I am SO glad I am not in the market for wool right now, LOL


----------



## ustasmom

There was 2 small Periwinkle cashmeres.


----------



## mthomas

I give...I'm out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ChristyH

Boy everyone is after those periwinkles, I guess there is no way anyone is going to give up one of those for me.


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
There was 2 small Periwinkle cashmeres.

get me a med kim, I'm out.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Wow, this is tough! The covers I did see were gorgeous, I wanted to snag them but they were smalls, up to 16lbs and Braedon cant fit into that, im waiting on the meds if the site would load!

*edited for typo


----------



## Lauira

Poor Maria... this must be frustrating to her too.


----------



## 4under6

Well, I got the small rice cashmere with cinnamon by luck!
YAY!
My first successful hyena stalking!

I have the perriwinkle in my cart but it won't let me do anything with it.


----------



## ustasmom

Is anybody going anywhere? I am stuck in checkout.


----------



## intensity_too

:


----------



## KayleeZoo

I've got a cable modem and haven't seen a cover yet


----------



## Messy Nessie

the irony... in order for her to stock you have to leave, but you can't get anything if you leave









oh well, i got lots of fluff today, my dh just brought in my sugar peas from her clearance! i got a wool cover, too!


----------



## AugustLia23

I think about half the people on her site had one of the two periwinkle ones in their cart. I did, but then it disappeared.


----------



## mommy2noah

Checkout??!! WTF??? I can't even get in now!!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Checkout??!! WTF??? I can't even get in now!!

I havent even seen the fabled periwinkle covor...I can't get in. at. all!


----------



## mommy2noah

I'm out. This is just stupid. Good luck.


----------



## jessicaSAR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
Checkout??!! WTF??? I can't even get in now!!

I am with you. I left to lighten the load, and that's it.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Nope, I keep refreshing, I have cable and it takes a few mins to load, than all I see is XL and Small, I need Medium, so I have to refresh again, its a vicious cycle!


----------



## Lisadeanne

I havent been able to get in in a while. It has crashed big time!


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
I havent even seen the fabled periwinkle covor...I can't get in. at. all!

I'll send you a pic when it comes in.


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I'll send you a pic when it comes in.

















:

:LOL


----------



## Muggins&Doody

I just can't believe this thread is 15 pages long!


----------



## SEEPAE

so what is so special about kiwi pie?


----------



## intensity_too

Why do people who got in and got something or can get in and see, come post to this thread?? That just makes all the hyenas get back on the kiwi site and crash it.

I'll never understand why people do this!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I can take a med or large if someone can grab one.


----------



## mthomas

wow - I got in enuf to see the home page...whoopdedoo


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

People need to get off the site or she can't stock!! She just sent another plea. The site is running to slow for her to do anything b/c of all the shoppers!

ETA: Did she stock or not? I'm confused?


----------



## mthomas

you better believe that next time she stocks I'm sitting my happy butt on that site, crash or no crash. I WONT be leaving.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Well Im off, but in 5 minutes Im checking back!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

This is so dissappointing and such a waste of time! I wish she had a wait list-I would rather wait to get her product than to never get one and spend waste all my time getting all upset!







Maybe she will create one. I am done.







I just got to the cover page, and there are only small and xl categories-who knows when the med category will come up, and there are 159 shoppers.


----------



## intensity_too

What's with that attitude?? It's a diaper cover. It's not like you are on a transplant list and a kidney just became available!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
People need to get off the site or she can't stock!! She just sent another plea. The site is running to slow for her to do anything b/c of all the shoppers!

it's not going to happen....especially when people come back telling us what they see/get. I've been refreshing every 5-10 min or so and still get nothing


----------



## KayleeZoo

I think a wait list and ebay would be good. This has got to be really annoying for Maria, too.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
it's not going to happen....especially when people come back telling us what they see/get. I've been refreshing every 5-10 min or so and still get nothing

I know.







Thank god I don't need anything this time!


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intensity_too*
What's with that attitude?? It's a diaper cover. It's not like you are on a transplant list and a kidney just became available!

it's easy to lose perspective when you want something....i always freak out during and then my cheeks redden a little after. But i think the whole "it's just a diaper" thing has come up before and it's not a very welcome comment.


----------



## KLK7

I had that darn gorgeous periwinkle cover in my cart and on the checkout 2 times before and won't get through.

this is too crazy.
it's not fair to anyone, including Maria.


----------



## Messy Nessie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
People need to get off the site or she can't stock!! She just sent another plea. The site is running to slow for her to do anything b/c of all the shoppers!

ETA: Did she stock or not? I'm confused?









i think she got some up... people are posting that they got smalls and that there are smalls and xlgs listed. so maybe she was able to get a few up in the past 90 mins...

this is insane. my dh thinks i'm nuts. oh and he wants me to buy a sewing machine to make wool covers LOL i WISH i could sew, then i wouldn't be doing this!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Okay, I sent this to the group too, and I will say it here:

let's all just agree to log off for one 1/2 hour. Maria needs to get this up. What a headache. She HAS to get it up-it's her business. We are just refershing for kicks and covers. Let's give her that time ladies. This has to be frustrating for her and her fam. She does not need to stay up for hours fighting the numbers. I am off now. I will check back later. Let's all follow suit...


----------



## mthomas

my dh says the same thing...he's serious too. But i always try to explain to him how much effort these WAHMS put into their work and how little the make in the long run. It truly is supplemental. My dh sees 26.00 per cover and is like...20 covers a stocking is 520.00, if you stock 2x a month...yadda yadda. hello - you gotta buy the materials.


----------



## KayleeZoo

She said on the yahoo list that she might have to try later when there are less people on the site


----------



## oceanbaby

I put back the white with rainbow serging that I had and am now gone.


----------



## AugustLia23

I don't remember who was asking about the periwinkle cover, here it is:
http://img71.photobucket.com/albums/...periwinkle.jpg


----------



## SEEPAE

I wonder if she knows how to close the site to restock?

That would be a lot easier on her.


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
I don't remember who was asking about the periwinkle cover, here it is:
http://img71.photobucket.com/albums/...periwinkle.jpg

all the periwinkles are sold now


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
Okay, I sent this to the group too, and I will say it here:

let's all just agree to log off for one 1/2 hour. Maria needs to get this up. What a headache. She HAS to get it up-it's her business. We are just refershing for kicks and covers. Let's give her that time ladies. This has to be frustrating for her and her fam. She does not need to stay up for hours fighting the numbers. I am off now. I will check back later. Let's all follow suit...

I'm off too (again I might add), wouldnt it be nice if there was a way to SEE who was on, I bet people wouldnt sit on there if you could. :LOL


----------



## 2much2luv

Its so funny watching you guys. :LOL 16 pages of this. :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Dang. If anyone wants to give up their Angora I will take it!


----------



## jessicaSAR

Bathtime here so I'm off for a while. BTW Very Baby is opening for customs so if you want fitteds (and are not really in the market for wool) go there NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjr

I'm off now to.


----------



## jfrank411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
let's all just agree to log off for one 1/2 hour. Maria needs to get this up. What a headache. She HAS to get it up-it's her business. We are just refershing for kicks and covers. Let's give her that time ladies. This has to be frustrating for her and her fam. She does not need to stay up for hours fighting the numbers. I am off now. I will check back later. Let's all follow suit...

127 shoppers online . . . I don't think anyone is listening.

***Shalom*** I got you a cover!!!! Check your PM's and let me know if you want it.


----------



## mthomas

she needs to do like Teri and just stock at midnight. Poor Maria, this is the first time she has been hit this hard. WOW, so like only 20 people got off. NICE.


----------



## intensity_too

Well, some of those people might not be on MDC so they are still on because they did not get the message.


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intensity_too*
Well, some of those people might not be on MDC so they are still on because they did not get the message.

that's true. Good point.


----------



## Lauira

Honestly, it is alot to ask for people to log off. Think about all the lurkers here... there are not 127 people who have posted in this thread. I doubt the lurkers care a ton about what *we* all get. The kind people log off and lose out - the not so kind people stay on and snatch all the covers. If you want to lose everything, then log off, but I think it is expecting entirely too much to ask people here to log off when that means it is easier for others to snatch what they have been waiting all day for.

I have said it before and I will say it again. Had it not been posted to the boards, things would be going a lot differently! People who would not have cared before suddenly NEED a Kiwi if only to see what they hype is about! I mean, am I crazy in thinking this???

Off to feed my family some yummy dinner. Have fun girls.


----------



## Lauira

Oh, and I am all about spreading the love, but if nobody can get on, then there is no love to be had and everyone is frustrated.


----------



## intensity_too

Nope not crazy. I totally agree with you.


----------



## JennInSeattle

I'm off too by the way but I can't believe it's become 16 pages! :LOL


----------



## mommy2noah

Laura, you are definitely NOT crazy. The way I see it, if you want to know when WAHMs are stocking then sign up to their group. I thought naivly that when I signed up that I would be getting "priveleged" information, know what I mean? It really seems to defeat the purpose of the Yahoo groups when people come right over here and blab. If people aren't part of the group then, IMO, they should be SOL!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Oh Boy! Im surprised people are getting so upset! I mean I want these diapers as much as you and Ill fight to get one, but Im not gonna be upset with you if I dont, Ill move on, and try next time! No Biggie!

Im off the site, I check it every 5 mins or so, but this is silly to get so upset over!


----------



## shalom

JFRANK411!!!

Your box is full!! I do want the cover!!! My battery is almost dead and dh has the charge.! I will get back online at about 9pm and try to pm you again. LMK what info you need to close the deal!

Thanks!!!


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
but this is silly to get so upset over!


----------



## mommy2noah

I'm hardly upset, trust me.


----------



## ChristyH

Ack! I've been waiting for a month for this day to get here and I can't even get on.







Please someone PM me if you got too many and want to sell. My DS needs some new wool so bad!


----------



## jfrank411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shalom*
JFRANK411!!!

Your box is full!! I do want the cover!!! My battery is almost dead and dh has the charge.! I will get back online at about 9pm and try to pm you again. LMK what info you need to close the deal!

Thanks!!!









Sorry, I just emptied out my PM box. The cover is yours. I'll email Kiwi Pie and get back to you with the details. Now let's hope I can score myself a medium some time tonight


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Well People, I just tried to get on to get it, But it wont come up, Im off to take a shower, and bathe my boy as we have a nice dinner out with my hubby tonight! You have fun! Ill be back in a bit to check again!


----------



## KayleeZoo

Maria must be exhauseted from camping all weekend (the times we've gone- all I want is a long hot shower and my clean bed when I get home) and now fighting with her store...Guess there's always 2 sides to stuff like this


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Oh Boy! Im surprised people are getting so upset! I mean I want these diapers as much as you and Ill fight to get one, but Im not gonna be upset with you if I dont, Ill move on, and try next time! No Biggie!

Im off the site, I check it every 5 mins or so, but this is silly to get so upset over!

i'm not upset, i have plently of kp wool but this makes me mad. no one should ever dismiss the feelings of others. really, how do you know if what they are feeling is "silly"? grrr.


----------



## mthomas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Well People, I just tried to get on to get it, But it wont come up, Im off to take a shower, and bathe my boy as we have a nice dinner out with my hubby tonight! You have fun! Ill be back in a bit to check again!









oooh yummy. Have a nice dinner


----------



## Muggins&Doody

Okay, I think I'm officially giving up. I'm going to go get a couple of very babys instead.


----------



## ChristyH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
Okay, I think I'm officially giving up. I'm going to go get a couple of very babys instead.


----------



## jfrank411

I'm back in and there are 2 small orange jersey knit covers still available. Still waiting for the mediums.


----------



## jessicaSAR

Back from bathtime. I did actually get on to see the smalls. Lovely.


----------



## intensity_too

Why do you come post that?? You are just asking for the site to crash again.


----------



## AugustLia23

Make that -2 orange jersey knit. What happens when more diapers are sold then are available???
There's also 1 yellow one.


----------



## Muggins&Doody

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I have a VB set on the TP! you won't even have to wait for her to make it. I"ll give ya a deal









ahh man, they're too big! I need mediums for DD.


----------



## Lauira

Oh wait...I am definitely not upset! I feel lucky that I have some Kiwi Pie wool already! I was just saying that *this* is why I think people should refrain from posting about stockings so far in advance. That's all. It was guaranteed to happen and the longer this thread gets, the more 'involved' people get and the more they are determined. I guess I was just stating the obvious.







Of course, if people are truly upset, that is okay too. Everybody has different things that make them upset. If a mama planned her day around an afternoon stocking and then found should could not get what she wanted because of a mad all day rush of people who maybe didn't even care enough about Kiwi Pie to be on her mailing list to find out about her stockings (we know that there were more people at her stocking than on her mailing list total, so one can make that assumption I would think), then she has every right to feel sad. It's okay by me.


----------



## danzarooni

I don't think I will ever try a Kiwi. (Don't read "get to" I am not even trying or looking at the site.) This is crazy.


----------



## Muggins&Doody

Isn't she going to be opening up for customs soon?


----------



## DreamingMama

They look like 7th Heaven Babies wool covers. I got three of those and they is awesome!!


----------



## ChristiansMomma

Well, at least I'm not the only Momma really disappointed







I refreshed for 3 hours. Oh, well, I guess I'm never going to get one! Waahhh! At least I got in on the Very Baby customs


----------



## HelloKitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeorgiaGalHeidi*
HEY! I just noticed my title-that's funny!







Who did it?









That would have been me... thought you could use the laugh today!


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
i'm not upset, i have plently of kp wool but this makes me mad. no one should ever dismiss the feelings of others. really, how do you know if what they are feeling is "silly"? grrr.

A few of these posts sound borderline angry and I'm not pointing fingers. I'm just trying to encourage those that are REALLY frustrated to take a deep breath. Nothing more.







I know extremely well what stocking frustration feels like! I don't know how many times today I've thought that if I had enough Kiwi Pies I'd just sell them to the people here just to keep the peace. Unfortunately I only have one. Regardless.. just trying to encourage some deep breathing!


----------



## jfrank411

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
A few of these posts sound borderline angry and I'm not pointing fingers. I'm just trying to encourage those that are REALLY frustrated to take a deep breath. Nothing more.







I know extremely well what stocking frustration feels like! I don't know how many times today I've thought that if I had enough Kiwi Pies I'd just sell them to the people here just to keep the peace. Unfortunately I only have one. Regardless.. just trying to encourage some deep breathing!









THANKS JEN!!


----------



## DreamingMama

I am going to pipe in here and say, They are only covers, who gives a hairy.







:


----------



## Carolinamidwife

I know, you're right. And I wasn't here the whole time so I may have missed the vibe. It is just a personal peeve of mine when people dismiss other's feeling, kwim? ITA though, we should try to keep perspective and not get mad!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
A few of these posts sound borderline angry and I'm not pointing fingers. I'm just trying to encourage those that are REALLY frustrated to take a deep breath. Nothing more.







I know extremely well what stocking frustration feels like! I don't know how many times today I've thought that if I had enough Kiwi Pies I'd just sell them to the people here just to keep the peace. Unfortunately I only have one. Regardless.. just trying to encourage some deep breathing!


----------



## Cenae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I am going to pipe in here and say, They are only covers, who gives a hairy.







:


Sure, I'll give a hairy for one!


----------



## DreamingMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
Sure, I'll give a hairy for one!

LOL! What kind of hairy? Cat, dog or mouse??







:


----------



## cjr

I just want one! I don't have one and I just want one! I had a medium in my cart and I was at the paypal stage and then...it was gone and that's as far as I got.


----------



## Cenae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
LOL! What kind of hairy? Cat, dog or mouse??







:

What type do you think Maria would want? I have a dog, but he has recently be diagnosed as "roaming". I love that technical term.


----------



## Messy Nessie

well, i can't say that i am angry. but i am disappointed. i spent the better part of my day carting around the dumb laptop and my sweet, teething baby in the sling she weighs nearly 20 lbs so that is not an easy feat! man is my neck shot!!!

i almost had 2 covers, but they were taken by the time i checked out...

oh well, lesson learned- stick with what i know is available and forget about the hype-ers LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I know, you're right. And I wasn't here the whole time so I may have missed the vibe. It is just a personal peeve of mine when people dismiss other's feeling, kwim? ITA though, we should try to keep perspective and not get mad!

I know it's your personal peeve and it's not a bad one to have! lol It isn't right to dismiss another persons feelings and I apologize for agreeing with the other posters wording when really it was her message I agreed with. I haven't been here through all 18 pages either but that's because I don't want another kiwipie - they fit too big/loose for us. Anyway..







to you as always Amy.


----------



## MissSugarKane

Wow back from my nap at all I can say is








There are other mama's that make awesome wool....


----------



## kblue

Geez - everything is way oversold - poor Maria.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
I know it's your personal peeve and it's not a bad one to have! lol It isn't right to dismiss another persons feelings and I apologize for agreeing with the other posters wording when really it was her message I agreed with. I haven't been here through all 18 pages either but that's because I don't want another kiwipie - they fit too big/loose for us. Anyway..







to you as always Amy.









LOL, honestly, I wasn't aiming that at you to begin with lol. ITA with you entirely.









I have been turned off stalking for a while now, and I have not stalked anyone in forever. I did not stalk today, I will never stalk again, most likely. I would have loved an angora cover but I cannot sacrafice my sanity over it!

Sigh. Does anyone remember when you could just waltz right into KP and order from instock? My very first wool cover was from Maria, a pink cashmere just sitting there.


----------



## JohnnysGirl

I'm up again after sleeping for a few hours, because, well, I have a baby and he woke up! I think someone asked about me, and I just wanted to poke my head in and say hi! It's almost sunrise here in Finland, how crazyyyyy is that?

So is VB stocking today?


----------



## KayleeZoo

I got one!! Medium angora blend, serged in cornflower blue.







That was my first time stalking for hours and I'm glad it paid off- I would be really annoyed at not getting any housework done today if I had walked away empty handed. Won't be doing it again, though. The stress was terrible!


----------



## Cenae

I remember that Amy. I just waltzed in there and bought an australian wool cover, pool blue outer/tangerine inner. I was so enamored with it, I swore off all wool other than KP. Other than soakers, the only wool we own is KP and I intend to keep it that way. I do feel bad for Maria though, she is probably all kinds of stressed.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I got one!! Medium angora blend, serged in cornflower blue.







That was my first time stalking for hours and I'm glad it paid off- I would be really annoyed at not getting any housework done today if I had walked away empty handed. Won't be doing it again, though. The stress was terrible!

Yay for you! That was the one I wanted so if you ever decide to sell please think of me!!! And post pics when you get it!!!


----------



## HRC121799

Brandi, that one is gorgeous!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I paid for that orange tye-dye one and got confirmation but now it says -3 available so I am skeptical! Argh!
Well I tried my best, thats it!


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
Sigh. Does anyone remember when you could just waltz right into KP and order from instock? My very first wool cover was from Maria, a pink cashmere just sitting there.

I remember, not so long ago when I first heard of kiwipie, she had custom slots open forever! I kept thinking about getting a cashmere one but never did it, and then she really caught on fire (I did eventually get one, but it was much more difficult).

I think this was only a few months ago, too.


----------



## qtpiema

Ummm or is there no larges


----------



## MissSugarKane

So you guys are at the site? I still can't get in








I just want to see what I missed.


----------



## Nada

She just sent a message to her group saying that she's posting them on her group and you can email her... poor Maria, that's going to be an insane amount of work for her.

Nada


----------



## DreamingMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
What type do you think Maria would want? I have a dog, but he has recently be diagnosed as "roaming". I love that technical term.

LOL! @ roaming.


----------



## HRC121799

I'm glad she posted them to the group, at least she can quit trying to get them on the sight. How frustrating for her though!


----------



## KayleeZoo

I cannot imagine the mess with the emails from the group. Dozens of people emailing about every single cover. That's going to be horrible for her to figure out.


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Why don't WAHMs just do Ebay with set 'Buy it now' prices.... ? Ebay can't crash, KWIM?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
I cannot imagine the mess with the emails from the group. Dozens of people emailing about every single cover. That's going to be horrible for her to figure out.

ITA w/you.







I just emailed her about 2 covers but I highly doubt I'll get them. I didn't need them anyway, but after reading 20 pages of this thread I need one or two as a reward!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl

Oh good grief it's getting light out ! (3:22am) I'm going back to bed!


----------



## MissSugarKane

Alls I can say is yahoo sucks!!! The emails about her listing them to her group still have not come through so I didn't know I could claim one by emailing her.







:


----------



## lemming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Alls I can say is yahoo sucks!!! The emails about her listing them to her group still have not come through so I didn't know I could claim one by emailing her.







:

PM'ed you -- probably too late, but you never know.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Well, I put my request in for 2 more that she posted on her yahoo group that I'll take if I didnt get the one that I checked out with! I just hope I got the one I confirmed! Oh Well!


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

Well, I will be the first to admit that I am sad and do not feel dumb for being sad.







I got one Kiwi off the TP and loved it-I have a hard time finding covers that fit my baby well. I waited for a whole month for this day. I wasted my entire work day and most of my lunch break. I was not waiting to get the most recent hyena worthy item-I only use prefolds, I am not much of a diaper diva, and I have not stalked anything before-I really wanted it cause it works for us. I am not mad or annoyed at anyone here by any means, but I am really really dissappointed that I wasted my time and that I do not have these covers. There just isn't a substitute that does not also have a hyena worthy stocking nightmare. But, I will say this, I wanted a cover like heak, but with all the pleas she made about not being able to load the stuff, I backed down and logged off. Maybe I would have a cover had I not, but the thought of her bent over her computer after a vacation(Come on, you know how it is when you get back from out of town!) made me sad. Especially since this was probably a shock to her. I wish we had more WAHMS so that this was not an issue. I hope we don't run off the ones we have! I also hope that the next stocking is not posted, lol.









anyone w/ an unwanted med pm me!


----------



## kblue

Just curious if anyone who thinks they DID get one has received a confirmation directly from Maria yet???


----------



## Cutie Patootie

how do you know if you really got one? i got an invoice, does that count?







:


----------



## kblue

She just emailed and said I got a large which I emailed her about. But, I got a med on the site earlier as well and haven't heard if it oversold yet. :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie

what usually happens with an over-sell on Kiwi Pie, anyone know? i got something from Beccabottoms that oversold and she just made another for me.








Poor Maria, she is probably swamped. I hate to say it, but I would like it if WAHMs just stocked without us knowing. The yahoo lists are cool, but don't seem very effective if everyone knows about it. YK?


----------



## DreamingMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Why don't WAHMs just do Ebay with set 'Buy it now' prices.... ? Ebay can't crash, KWIM?

eBay takes too much money away from each sale and leaves the wahm with not enough.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I dunno bout oversell! I will be bummed if I didnt get it! But Oh Well! I got an invoice too but I think its automatic, and I didnt get an email back yet, boohoo...Im sure shes got plenty to do though!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
I dunno bout oversell! I will be bummed if I didnt get it! But Oh Well! I got an invoice too but I think its automatic, and I didnt get an email back yet, boohoo...Im sure shes got plenty to do though!









which one did you get?


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I got the tie dye Medium, its orangish, dunno if I ACTUALLY got it, lol, but I checked out and all!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

oooooooooooooo....that one was cool!







I tried running out the door with it in my cart...but...didn't make it. :LOL


----------



## kblue

Maria has emailed me personally twice now about the two I got, so you should hear from her shortly.


----------



## cjr

Well I thought all was lost, but I just checked my e-mails and got confirmation about the one that would'nt go past the paypal page. So, I will just wait and see if I really got it or not.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Maria has emailed me personally twice now about the two I got, so you should hear from her shortly.









Yey! I hope...I hope...I hope...


----------



## HelloKitty

I still haven't gotten my stupid Yahoo group message either. Aaarrrgghh - thank God for MDC or I would have never known about the e-mail thing. I went to the Yahoo site and looked up the group e-mail and messaged her about a cover but I doubt I will get it. A whole day wasted - I think this will be my first and LAST stalking adventure.









Kitty


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Well, I still have no email! Kellie, You seem to have all the luck, lol! I went out for dinner, hoping when I returned Id have some mail sitting there for me teling me I got my cover!







But Nothing, No yay or nay!









Lindsay


----------



## Ember

I've NEVER seen a thread go on like this for 21 pages!!!! I had to see what was going on even though I'm not in the market for Kiwipie. I'm not a hyena and I'm not good at stalking.
I can't even read all the replies but I'm laughing my butt off. Not that I'm laughing at anyone's frustration, but you have to admit, it's kind of funny! All I can say is thank goodness it's online and not a real life store. People would be trampled! Fists and clumps of hair might be flying.
That WAHM must be amazingly talented to create such a frenzy. Good for her! I'm thrilled to see a WAHM have such huge success.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

YAY!!!

I actually got one! I was barely trying too... so weird how that works out sometimes!


----------



## Lauira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
YAY!!!

I actually got one! I was barely trying too... so weird how that works out sometimes!










Good for you Amy! It is the purebred hyena in you.








:


----------



## ustasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
YAY!!!

I actually got one! I was barely trying too... so weird how that works out sometimes!










What did you get? I haven't heard anything back about the cart items. Only that I didn't get the Yahoo group items.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

I finally got an email last night that I got the cornflower blue one but then I got another email saying it was only available in a medium. Then, this morning I got a 3rd email saying the large cornflower blue was reserved for me.


----------



## ustasmom

I've got three invoices from the shopping cart and I don't believe that any of those items oversold. And still no email this morning.


----------



## mthomas

PLEEEEASE tell me you got a periwinkle M that you might want to give me


----------



## jessicaSAR

I have an email invoice and a paypal receipt, but no email yet???? Who knows?


----------



## ustasmom

Maybe we should start a new thread of who got what. That way we might be able to perhaps see if what we are waiting for was oversold.


----------



## Mommy&Will

Well, I didn't get anything so I am going to shamelessly beg for a small Pure Virgin wool cover.... if anyone wants to give it up.

I am not going to obsess about this.... I am not going to obsess about this.... I am not going to obsess about this.... I am not going to stay up again tonight dreaming about covers.....


----------



## hallesmom

I just now went to see what she offered...I loved the tye dye and dip dye ones...so pretty!!


----------

